# Fotos de Lima en el siglo XIX y principios del XX



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lima a finales del XIX y principios y mediados del XX debio ser una de las capitales mas hermosas de America..... pero no he visto muchas fotos de ella.... alguien puede pasarse algunas????? :jk:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo tengo varias, pero no las he editado y menos subido a algun servidor, sólo las tengo escaneadas, después lo hago.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo creé un tema con muchas fotos de balcones y calles....fotos de una recopilacion de la catolica.....las tengo en la compu..pero es una chambasa volver a colgarlas.....mejor busca el tema..a no ser que se haya borrado


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

entro todo ilusionado para ver la foto.... y me encuentro con esta sorprecita


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Yo tambien queria ver las fotos,yo soy de chile y bueno el año pasado fui a conocer Lima y me encantaron sus edificios antiguos de estilo colonial,me encanta las fotografias antiguas,yo aca tambien junto fotografias antiguas de chile y bueno aqui les dejo estas antiguas de Santiago para que disfruten de ellas

FOTOS ANTIGUAS AQUI
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319447

En esta otra direccion salen fotos actuales donde en algunas aparecen los edificios antiguos que se han conservado hasta hoy

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320949 

ojala les gusten :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

no encuentro nada...hay poca info x internet...en fin...ya fue


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

*FOTOS DE LIMA DEL SIGLO PASADO*

Algunas fotos de nuestra Lima antigua, nuestra bella ciudad Virreynal.







. La plaza Mayor.







. Vista del rio Rimac y el cerro San Cristobal.







. El Jiron de la Union.







. Puente que cruza el rio Rimac.







.







. Procesion frente a la Catedral.







. Floreria MacKenza.







. Una bella Iglesia Colonial, que creo ya no existe.







. La Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de los Dolores, creo?, junto a San Francisco. Para más fotos e información visitén el archivo Courret de la Biblioteca Nacional.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lima 1920s hasta 1950.









Esquina Plaza San Martín-Jirón de la Unión 




































Jirón de La Unión



























Jirón Carabaya


















El Country Club...no puedo creerlo, todavía existe el restaurante Le Perroquet en el mismisimo lugar...aunque el famoso Acuarium ya no existe. 









El Gran Hotel Bolivar









Elegante Avenida La Colmena









El Hotel Crillon









Avenida Wilson y Parque de la Exposición









Otra de Wilson


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

wow! gracias... realmente en muchas de las fotos parece una ciudad europea .... tambien me gustaria ver fotos de no se... el paseo colon, la plaza dos de mayo y esas avenidas afrancesadas...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Jota, tu colección de fostos está increíble, no sabía que el hotel Crillón era así en sus inicios, el edificio antiguo aún está de pie.


----------

